# are you looking for a table saw?



## vegeta88 (Nov 5, 2007)

saw this add this morning darn just bought 1 my self but not at this kind of deal 
Delta/Unisaw, 10" cast iron cabinet edition tablesaw. new 5.5hp baldor motor. New belts & pulleys. 6' biesmeyer fence system. Shop fox mobil base. anthony 310-924-8241 [email protected] 

More 500.00


----------



## vapochilled (May 2, 2007)

where was it? that wont last long!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi vegeta88

Did it say 5.5HP " 3 PHZ. " ?
or 220volt only ? but I guess one could always buy a new motor..for 250.oo bucks or so..

=========


vegeta88 said:


> saw this add this morning darn just bought 1 my self but not at this kind of deal
> Delta/Unisaw, 10" cast iron cabinet edition tablesaw. new 5.5hp baldor motor. New belts & pulleys. 6' biesmeyer fence system. Shop fox mobil base. anthony 310-924-8241 [email protected]
> 
> More 500.00


----------



## vegeta88 (Nov 5, 2007)

Just Saw It This Moring In The Recycler San Bernardino Ca Ca.


----------

